# I think the light bulb finally came on re: my flawed upgrade



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I was losing sleep because I upgraded my previously upgraded dual drive tivo and wasn't getting the full capacity. From what I have read, my partitions on the A drive are full. I had a few recordings I didn't want to live without. I read that I would lose my recording if I tried to change the partitions.

Anyway, I just remembered that I have another Tivo with 480 hours. I can simply transfer my beloved recordings (the ones I don't want to lose) to that Tivo, and then perform the upgrade again but this time without saving recordings. I am thinking this will allow for the full capacity to be recognized. Then I can transfer the recording back to my newly upgraded Tivo.

Is my logic flawed? If so, how?


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes in that you should move the recordings and do it empty. Many of the horror stories I read about here have to do with trying to save the old stuff... with an empty one, you just backup | restore and go on with life.

Will this get you the space lost? Not enough info to know, but sounds logical.


----------



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I did a search on the internet and saw a thread where Robert S told someone their partition table was full. Sounded a lot like my problem. I hope this works.

I used the mfstools that are supposed to be LBA48 enabled so if this doesn't work, I don't know what will.

Since I already created a backup image when I did the upgrade yesterday, I presume I don't need to do that step again?

Thanks.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

Not sure, don;t have all the details. But from what you say above :

"I upgraded my previously upgraded dual drive tivo and wasn't getting the full capacity."...

You went 1 drive to 2 drive? 2 drive to 2 drive??

When all else fails, and if no recordings are been saved, I would

- Backup to a shrunk (-s) image, which divorces the drives.

- Restore to the new drives with new swap etc... Swap = 1 meg for every 2 GB of total space)

- tpip if swap > 127Mb


----------



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I initially upgraded from a 40hr single to a dual 80 + 120. 80 was failing so I decided to upgrade both of them. I tried to go to 200 + 200. I have software version 7.2 so I thought it would be a piece of cake.

When you mention the "swap". Do you mean I should change the "127" in "-s 127" to "-s 200"? What does this do? Where and how do I run that tpip you mentioned? While I am very daring when it comes to opening and playing around with computer equipment, I have limited knowledge of linux and all it's commands. I think I read somewhere that after the backup, then the restore, you should run that tpip thing. Is that right? Is that a command that would be on the floppy? Does it matter that I used the floppy vs. the CD. Since I was upgrading from 2 drives to 2 drives I needed all the IDE connectors for the hard drives. Could this be part of the problem?


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok. you shoudl backup -s the duo you have now. This will divorce/shrink the backup.

Then, restore to the new duo. Yes, you should have 200Mb of swap with two 200GB drives. Swap space is an area the OS uses to write things when they don't fit in memory. Tivo uses the swap space at will.

If you don't have enough swap, and the Tivo crashes (power failure, other reasons), and tries to verify the drives, it will run out of space and you will be stuck on the GSOD (Green screen of death) and you will loose your recordings (most likely). So might as well avoid that. The bigger the drives, the more swap you need.

tpip is a command you find in one of the boot CDs, (PVT or weakness, can't remember which). Due to a bug in MFStools, any time you set swap bigger than 127 you need to do a tpip when you are done with the restore to initialize the swap.

The exact commands have been discussed, check out a pinned thread called "Fixing Swap" on this same forum...


----------

